
'Sharenting': Can Parents Post Too Much About Their Kids Online? - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.wbur.org/hereandnow/2019/01/28/sharenting-parents-kids-social-media
======
ocdtrekkie
I saw a friend do this a lot over on Google+, and my first thought was "what
happens when your kids are in school, and their friends are talking about
embarrassing things they did when they were three or four years old".

